# Timetable for group buys?



## txbatons (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm fairly new to this forum and missed the last group buy from CSUSA that ended a couple of weeks ago. I've looked back thru the posts in this forum and can't really find a pattern for the purchases.

What's the deciding factor with the purchases?


----------



## jthompson1995 (Aug 20, 2007)

Someone to run them.  Do I hear you volunteering?[][]


----------



## kent4Him (Aug 21, 2007)

Usually when I run out of kits, have extra money and have the time to run one.  This last time was $12,000+, 884 kits, 51 sets of bushings, 168 other things and 47 orders to fill.  I'm just starting to recover from it all.  Stupid Chameleon Tubes.[xx(]

I don't know the next time I plan on doing it again.  If I have a real good September and sell a good portion of my inventory, I might be tempted to put together something in October.[8D]

If CSUSA has the same gift certificate deal as last time, I will probably set up an order in January.  They had a deal where they gave you a $10 gift certificate for each $50 certificate that you bought.  It was limited to 5 certificates, but that is an additional 20% savings on the first $300 of stuff I bought and it allowed me to use the gift certificate that others bought me for Christmas.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 1, 2007)

Chris you have my vote! l think you done a great job with your last group buy.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> <br />...What's the deciding factor with the purchases?


Deciding factor... savings!

The way I see it, anyone can do a group buy at any time and they don't have to be full blown, sixty participant, two month affairs.  Actually, I would probably never participate in those since the wait time is so long and I usually want something now rather than waiting.

Recently I was runnung low on glue and learned that to get the big discounted prices, you had to have a minimum order of $125 so I posted the details, gave a three day time limit then closed it down and placed the order.  We met the discount level, everyone got their supplies within the week and were happy.

I'll do another when I start running low again! []


----------



## txbatons (Sep 1, 2007)

George,
That makes sense. I'd like to buy some of the nicer kits at a cheaper price, but don't want to spend a week shipping a few dozen orders around the country just so I can save a buck or two on a few kits. 

I don't mind pulling my weight, so I might get one going to see how it works.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> <br />George,
> That makes sense. I'd like to buy some of the nicer kits at a cheaper price, but don't want to spend a week shipping a few dozen orders around the country just so I can save a buck or two on a few kits.
> 
> I don't mind pulling my weight, so I might get one going to see how it works.



If you do, you might want to close it after you hit the $500 and 100 kit goal.


----------



## txbatons (Sep 5, 2007)

Chris...that begs the question...why "close it after you hit the $500 and 100 kit goal."? You know what you're talking about so I want to follow your advice!


----------



## dbriski (Sep 5, 2007)

You get the max discout at that amount and if you don't keep going you don't keep geting orders; therefore, making less work for you to sort and ship out the orders.


----------

